

ECalc: Cross-platform Calculator with Ajax - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ecalc-cross-platform-calculator-with-ajax

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=477255>

I'm running out of enthusiasm for chasing down and checking duplications. No
one else seems to care much.

